# F2B Solutions



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

So this is the exact same idea as my f2l Solution thread but this time I want F2B or First two Blocks. this applys mostly to the Roux method although i guess Technically zz people could also post.

Scrambles
1)F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

2)L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

3)B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

4)B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

5)L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

I am not yet going to post solutions because all of my solutions end up being F2L or petrus style block building which doesnt work well with roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Pff, my solutions are written incorrectly and I'm too lazy to fix them so I'll post them another day.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2009)

Everything was scrambled yellow top blue front. That is my ZZ scheme.

F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

EO Line: R’ L’ F y R U’ R y’ R U F2

Left Block: U L U L’ R’ U R2 L’ U L

19 moves

The rest of the F2L becomes very fast 2 gen.

L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

EO Line: y2 D’ R D F L D y R2 y

Right Block: R’ L2 U R’ U R2 L’ U’ L’ R U’ R’ 

19 moves again

B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

EO Line: U D’ B’ R F’ R’ F D U2 B2

Right Block: U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ L R’ U R

Very easy right “block”. 22 moves though

B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

EO Line: L’ R2 B L F’ L’ F’ L D’

Right Block: L’ R U2 R’ U’ R U R U R’ U R U’ R’

23 moves. Lucky most of the right block save the L’ is fast. 

L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

EO Line: F B’ U F R F’ D

Right Block: U L’ U2 R’ U2 R’ U2 R U2 R’ U’ R

After the L’ things get very very fast lol. 19 moves.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2009)

I used a couple of minutes per solution; I haven't used Roux enough for my speedsolves to make any sense.

Scramble: F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'
D R2 L' U' F U2 B (7)
M' U' M U' R U' R2 B' R B2 U2 B' (12)

Scramble: L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'
L2 U2 F B' R F D' F z2 x' (7)
M' U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 R U R (9)

Scramble: B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2
B2 U' R2 F L' U2 L2 y (7)
B' R2 B Rw U' R U' M' U2 R U R' (12)

Scramble: B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2
L' U L' U' B2 D' B' D x' (8)
R2 D R' U2 R D' U' R' U2 R M U R' (13)

Scramble: L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2
B' U2 F U' L F2 z' (6)
R' U R' U Rw' M U' R' (8)

Optimal first blocks in FTM are 6, 6, 5, 6, 5. The 5-movers look very obvious now, but I didn't inspect for much more than 15s.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 2, 2009)

couhgwaffle you should postcough


----------



## Rawn (Aug 2, 2009)

I scrambled with white on top and green on front.

1. F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

z' M2 U R' F R U R' U x' (8)
r U M' U' R U r2 M' U R' (10)

2. L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

z' x2 U' R2 D r B' r' U' M2 U' x (9)
U' r' U R' U2 R' U r' M U r U' r' (13)

3. B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

y' z' R U2 B r2 U' x (5)
R2 U' M' U' R U r2 U M U R' (11)

I'm a little short on time at the moment. I'll get the rest done later.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Scramble: F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

U' R2 U' F' U S B L z2y (8)
S' U2 S U' R U R2 U R' M U M' r U R' (15)

Scramble: L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

S'U'S R M B M' B z2 y2(8)
U R U R' U' R2 U R U' R U R'U2 R U R'(16)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm how about a 2x2x3 solutions thread?...


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 3, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm how about a 2x2x3 solutions thread?...



That would be Petrus.. Feel free to make another thread, then we could have a F2L, Petrus 2x2x3 and Roux 3x2x1 blocks threads


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> That would be Petrus.. Feel free to make another thread, then we could have a F2L, Petrus 2x2x3 and Roux *2x2x1* blocks threads



It's actually 3x2x1*2 .


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 3, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > That would be Petrus.. Feel free to make another thread, then we could have a F2L, Petrus 2x2x3 and Roux *2x2x1* blocks threads
> ...



woops.. edited


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> couhgwaffle you should postcough



now i will. i'm not that good with the second block. please tell me if any of them don't work.

1)1ST BLOCK - L2 U' R' D' F2 D y'x' L2 U2 F (9) 
2ND BLOCK - L M' U2 Lw' U' L U2 L U M U L' U' Lw U L' (16)

2) 1ST BLOCK - x (U D') R' U2 R U' M' U' (8)
2ND BLOCK - x U' Lw M U' M' U Lw U' L' U' L' U2 x D L' D' L U2 M2 U2 L' U L (22) 

3) 1ST BLOCK - y U R' U2 R' U F' R2 U M U2 M2 B (12)
2ND BLOCK - U' R U' M' U' M' U Rw U R2 U2 R U M' Rw U R' (17)
(I didn't like this case so much)

4) 1ST BLOCK - B2 U F2 R y' F2 M2 F (7)
2ND BLOCK - Lw2 U' L2 U' M Lw U L' U2 M2 U2 L' U L (14)

5) 1ST BLOCK - D' R y U' M U' M' U (7)
2ND BLOCK - x' M U M' Rw U R' U2 M' U2 Rw' U' R (12)


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not so great at roux, but whatever. All movecounts in STM.

1)F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

R' F R L' x2 U' D' R' u2 U2 R u' (11)
r2 U R' U R' r' U' R M' F' U' F2 R' F' R (26)

2)L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

x U R' U' x2 B' U M' U' M L U' (10)
x U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (20)

3)B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

D B U' F D2 y R U R U' R' M' D L U L' D' (16)
U' M' U' r' U R (22)

4)B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

x y U' M2 D F D' y' x U' M U' M2 U (10)
x' y2 r2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U M' U2 r' U' R (27)

5)L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

too lazy for 5th. maybe later.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 12, 2009)

[HTM, STM]

1) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

DF'R'U2RBU2B2L y'
M2RU'RUR2UR2
[18,17]

5) L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

U'B'U2LF'z' 
U'rRUB'R2BU2M'U'R
[17,16]


----------



## Matthew (Aug 14, 2009)

My zz-method solutions:

Yellow on top, blue on front:

1)F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

EO-Line: L' R' F' y R U' R D' L D (9)
Right block: R U' R' U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R (11) - total: 20

2)L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

EO-Line: D L D B F2 (5)
Right block: R L2 u L2 u' L R' U R (9) - total: 14

3)B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

EO-Line: U F D F' B U2 B2 (7)
Right block: U L R' U R L U' L R U' R (11) - total: 18


4)B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

EO-Line: R2 F' L F' B *U'* L D' (8)
Left block: L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U' L' (8) - total: 16

5)L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

EO-Line: F' B' U F R F' D (7)
Right block: u' U R2 u R' L' U R U R' (10) - total: 17


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

Should I do mine? I'm really lazy, but if I must...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Should I do mine? I'm really lazy, but if I must...



yes i was eventually going to request it xP

see you look at it all wrong your still doing a roux solve therefore its fun xD


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

2.) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

3.) B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

4.) B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

5.) L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2


*solutions*

*1.) Solution*
z2
B L' U' D F' U F' U2 M' U2 l U l' - 13 
U' R U' r' U' R' U' R' U r U' R' M' U2 M2 U2 R' U R -19
13+19 = 32
*2.)Solution*
z2 y2
U R2 L' U L U L U' L' U2 L U' L' -13
U2 R2 U' R' U r U' R2 U R U' R2 U M' U2 R U' R' -18
13+18 = 31
*3.)Solution*
z2 y2
R F2 D' B' L' U F' L M2 U F U' L' U L - 15
R' U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R M U' M2 R' U R - 17
15+17 = 32
*4.)Solution*
z2 y2
F R2 L' U2 B M U2 L' U' L U F' -12
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' B U' B' U r' U' r - 18
12+18=30
*5.)Solution*
z2 y2 
B' U R U' F R' F2 R U' R' -10
U' M' U2 L U L2 U' l U l' M U2 M' R' F' R - 16
10+16 = 26

*Comments*
well it seems im consitent...


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 17, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> *Comments*
> well it seems im consitent



I'd rather be inconsistently good, than consistently bad. No sign of improvement if every solve is about the same and not even one really good solve. Try to get a sub-20, even it takes you 10 minutes.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Comments*
> ...



i plan to i was just puttinghow id normally speed solve them.

when im not time solving i try to never go over 9 moves or i scramble it up and start over

and my comment was meant to have a disparaging overtone text doesnt relay that well...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

So, I'm officially using a different way of building the blocks, so I will post my solutions _soon_. I hope.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 18, 2009)

Matthew said:


> My zz-method solutions:
> 
> Yellow on top, blue on front:
> 
> ...



Are you using ZZ in competition?

EDIT: Noticed a couple errors in your solutions...

1)
L' R' F' y R U' R D' L D R U' R' U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R
L' R' F' y R U' R D' *y'* L D R U' R' U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R
link to corrected solution

3)
U F D F' B U2 B2 U L R' U R L U' L R U' R
U F D F' B U2 B2 *U'* L R' U R *U' L U* R *U R'*
link to corrected solution


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 9, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> 1) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'



1st: x R U r' U R' y E R' u2 R' u = 10 STM
2nd: U2 R' U R M U' r U' R' = 9 STM
Total: 10 + 9 = 19 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 2) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F  B'



1st: x U' L' l2 U L2 y u M' U' R u R2 u2 = 12 STM
2nd: R U R' M' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' M' U R' = 14 STM
Total: 12 + 14 = 26 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 3) B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2



1st: x' y' U M U2 R U R' y u R2 u' r u' R' u = 13 STM
2nd: U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' M' U R' U' R' U' M' U R = 16 STM
Total: 13 + 16 = 29 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 4) B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2



1st: y' x L U' l L y U' R u M2 u R' u = 11 STM
2nd: M' U2 F R U R' U' F' U' M U R2 = 12 STM
Total: 11 + 12 = 23 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 5) L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2



1st: z' R' U R' U M2 y u' R' u r2 u R E = 12 STM
2nd: R2 U M' R' U M2 U R U2 R U' M' U R = 14 STM
Total: 12 + 14 + 26 STM

Average
1st: 10 + 12 + 13 + 11 + 12 = 11.6
2nd: 9 + 14 + 16 + 12 + 14 = 13
Total: 11.6 + 13 = 24.6


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes i know this is a bumb, but i want to see how much better ive gotten with blockbuilding.

1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

2.) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

3.) B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

1.)Solution
x2
U' B2 F' R' B U' L2 F2 -8
R U' M U2 R2 U' R' U M r' U' r -12
8+12=20

2.)Solution
x2
U M R F R2 (U D') R2 D -9
U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R M (U'R U' R' U RU'R') -19
9+19 = 28 (second block is extremely finger tricky.

3.)Solution
x2
B U2 B' F D' U' F' U2 R B' -10
U' R2 U R' r' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 M' U2 r' U' r -17
10+17 = 27


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 20, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'



First Block: x r U r' U R' y R2 r' u2 R' u = 10 STM
Second Block: R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' M U R' U' r' U M' U' R = 21
Matt's Block: 10 + 21 = 31 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 2.) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'



First Block: y2 x F' M2 D r' y r U u2 R' u = 9 STM
Second Block: U' R' U r' U' M2 U R' U' M U R2 U' M2 U2 M' U' R = 18 STM
Matt's Block: 9 + 18 = 27 STM



jms_gears1 said:


> 3.) B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2



First Block: y' x U r' U R' U' R2 y u R2 u' R' u' R2 u = 13 STM
Second Block: U R' U' r' U2 R' U' R U R' U R' U' M' U R' = 16 STM
Matt's Block: 13 + 16 = 29 STM


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'
> ...



I win xP


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea, but solutions 1 and 3 were completely <r, R, u, U> gen and had only 1 post inspection rotation each. Solution 2 also had 1 rotation but had a F' and D move in there.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 21, 2010)

1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'

2.) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'

3.) B2 L' R F2 L U' F' U' D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B L2 R' U B2 D2 B2 R2

4.) B' F' U' L' R F2 D L D' U F R2 F' D' U L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' U2

5.) L2 U' R L2 D F2 L2 R U2 D2 B2 F U' L B2 D U2 B2 R' U2 L B' D F R2

*Solutions*
*1.) Solution*

U' R2 D F r' U D B r' B' -10
x2 U'M'U'M'URUr2U'M'U'R'U2RU'R'UR -18
total = 28

*Comment: This solve is ok, The SB is quite long however it is verrryyyy finger trickey. I could probablly sub 10 this F2B also ends up being a CMLL skip.
Time: not sub-10 but 11.29*

*2.)Solution*

F R' F' x2 U' F R2 F - 7
R' U' r' U' R2 U r U r' U' r' U R'r2 U r' U r - 18
total = 25

*Comment: Learned a new trick for FB to insert the pair after the x2
SB was meh.. Any idea on how i couldve done it better?
Time: 11.22*

Ill do more later


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

...do I have to?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...do I have to?



lol if you want.
Im just comparing the difference of how i used to build blocks and how i do now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> lol if you want.
> Im just comparing the difference of how i used to build blocks and how i do now.



Ahh... I guess I might tomorrow.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

1. 11 + 15 = 26
2. 12 + 18 = 30
3. 13 + 22 = 35
4. 11 + 15 = 26
5. 12 + 20 = 32
A. 11.8 + 18 = 29.8

Horrible. But I can turn fast now!


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

A quick question to anyone reading this.

How would you do this second block
Scramble:
U B' L D F D2 U L U' L D' L2 U2 B' L D' U' L2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' U' B

inspection:

FB: RU'R2r'D'M'UM2U (9)

My SB:
R'(B'x')MUM'UR'U'R'U'(M'R')U'MU'RU2r' (19LOLOLOL) /
x'U(RU'R'r')UR'UR'UM2UrUr'U'R'UR (19 -_-)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

Im going to start posting in here regularly again i think. imma go through and do a bunch of the old solves to see how ive improved but for now....

U B' L D F D2 U L U' L D' L2 U2 B' L D' U' L2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' U' B

inspection:
FB: RU'R2rD'M'UM2U (9)
SB: R'(B'x')MUM'UR'U'R'U'(M'R')U'MU'RU2r' (19LOLOLOL) /x'U(RU'R'r')UR'UR'UM2UrUr'U'R'UR (19 -_-)/x' R2 U2 R U' M U' R' U2 r U M2 U' R (mini FTW)

F' R D L2 R' U R' F' R D U' L R F U2 L' D' R2 F2 D L2 R' U2 B2 U'

inspection:
FB:R'D'R x U'BU R2U'R2D' (10)
SB:RU'r'U'R2 U' r'UrU'rU'rU'R'UR (17)

L D2 R D' R' D' U' B D U L' B R' D U' R D U' R D' L F D2 U L2

Inspection:
FB:xD2U'F'(3)
SB: U'M'U'M2URU2rU'RU'M'UR'(14)

F D F' D' B' D' F2 R D F' D2 F D2 U' L' D' U' R2 B' D' L2 U' F2 R2 U

FB: l2 BUrB'u'R'u (8)
SB: R2U2M2UrUrM'U'r'Ur (12)

R B' U F2 D2 F2 R2 U B U R' B2 R B' D' F' U2 B U2 F2 L' R' F R' U

FB: L'BU'RFB2R'r'B (9)
SB: U'R'U2RrUR'UM'U(R'URU'R'Ur) (17)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 1.) F2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' R U' R U2 L B' D R2 U B D' R2 B U' D' L2 R D'
> 
> 2.) L B L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L R2 U R F B'
> 
> ...


 

*solutions*


> *1.) Solution*
> z2
> B L' U' D F' U F' U2 M' U2 l U l' - 13
> U' R U' r' U' R' U' R' U r U' R' M' U2 M2 U2 R' U R -19
> 13+19 = 32


Inspection:x2
FB: r'U'M'B'DrFB2U'B (10)
SB: UR'UM'URU(lU)(rFr'U'R'FRx) (16)
10+16=26


> *2.)Solution*
> z2 y2
> U R2 L' U L U L U' L' U2 L U' L' -13
> U2 R2 U' R' U r U' R2 U R U' R2 U M' U2 R U' R' -18
> 13+18 = 31


Inspection:
FB: R'U'R'UR2LU (7)
SB: (R'x')UR'U2Rr'U'rU' R2U2R'U'M'UR (16)
7+16 = 23


> *3.)Solution*
> z2 y2
> R F2 D' B' L' U F' L M2 U F U' L' U L - 15
> R' U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R M U' M2 R' U R - 17
> 15+17 = 32


Inspection:
FB: R2FD'FUF'M'U'MB (10)
SB: U'MUM'RU'r2U'M'U'(RUR'URU'R') (17)
10+17=27


> *4.)Solution*
> z2 y2
> F R2 L' U2 B M U2 L' U' L U F' -12
> U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' B U' B' U r' U' r - 18
> 12+18=30


Inspection:
FB : BR2r(Dr2)U2rU (8)
SB: U2MUR'U'R'U2RUR'U2R (12)
18+12=20




> *5.)Solution*
> z2 y2
> B' U R U' F R' F2 R U' R' -10
> U' M' U2 L U L2 U' l U l' M U2 M' R' F' R - 16
> 10+16 = 26



Inspection:
FB: DL2BU'B2D x U'rU' (9)
SB: x r'U'Rr U'RU2R'UM2U'(R'U'RU'R'UR) 17
9+17= 26

One move longer but much more finger tricky.


i Really like the SB the notation is hard to write down but meh


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> A quick question to anyone reading this.
> 
> How would you do this second block
> Scramble:
> ...



Doesn't work for me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick question to anyone reading this.
> ...


oops fixed


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> oops fixed



Why is there a U at the end. That doesn't look right...


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > oops fixed
> ...



FB isnt finished on the D side if you look at both of my SB solutions theres an x' rotation.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2010)

x' R2 U2 R U' M U' R' U2 r U M2 U' R


----------

